
An example of debugging parallel program - nanxiao
http://nanxiao.me/en/an-example-of-debugging-parallel-program/
======
morecoffee
Why not go for the big guns right off the bat? TSan is _amazingly_ good at
finding race conditions in multithreaded code. Not only does it tell you the
whole stack of the offending line, it also tells you where the thread was
started.

~~~
nanxiao
Actually, though the root cause of this issue is about cryptography logic, no
data-race.:-)

~~~
nvartolomei
How “two NAND gates that implement an AND gate returning 0 for (0, 0) input,
but sometimes 1” is about cryptography logic?

~~~
nanxiao
Because two HomNAND operations don't give the same result as one HomAND, and
HomNAND/HomAND involve a lot of cryptography.

